# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Φίλιππος (Filippos - Tor Dania, Seahawk)

## Appia_1978

Το 2006 στην Ancona. Πλοιοκτησία Chalkydon Shipping.

----------


## marsant

Το οποιο Φιλιππος πραγματοποιει το δρομολογιο Κορινθος-Αγκονα

----------


## konigi

Moιάζει λίγο με το Αρχάγγελος ή εμένα μου φαίνεται?

----------


## Appia_1978

Όντως, είναι αδερφά!

----------


## mastrovasilis

στοιχεία πλοίου.

SHIP NAME: SEAHAWK 
IMO: 7321972 
CALL SIGN: LAPA5 
PORT OF REGISTRY: OSLO 
FLAG: Norway International Ship Register 
SHIP TYPE: Ro-Ro Cargo Ship 
BUILT: 06/1973  BY: Framnaes 

GT: 12259 
NT: 3676 
DWT: 9928 
LOA: 163,5 
BEAM: 21,1  
DEPTH: 14,7  
DRAFT: 7,2  
PASSENGERS: --  
CREW: 16
MAIN ENGINE: Semt Pielstick - 12PC2-2V-400  
POWER: 4413 kW  
SPEED: 16 
OWNER: HOMER MARITIME  
MANAGER: GOLIAT SHIPPING 

EX: Tor Dania (After 01-Jan-1973) - Bandar Abbas Express (22-Nov-1975) - Tor Dania (28-Nov-1988) - Tor Dan (11-Jan-1993) - Tor Hollandia (18-May-1993) - Seahawk (Before 04-Nov-2005)

NEW NAME: Filippos (Before 08-Feb-2006)

πηγή. visualships.com

----------


## STRATHGOS

STO BARI !!

DSC00675.jpg

DSC00677.jpg

----------


## STRATHGOS

DEN INE KAI POLI PIOTIKES!!! KALA IXE LIGO OMIXLI!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Ο Φίλιππος στην Αγκώνα πάνω από το Superfast XI από τον konigi.....

Εικόνα006.jpg

Εικόνα005.jpg

Εικόνα004.jpg

----------


## sea world

ENA BAPORI ME POLY EYTYXISMENO PLHRWMA, KA8WS EXOYN DIANYKTEREYSH KAI STHN KORIN8O KAI STHN ITALIA :Wink: 
APOTELESMA: ENA KYKLIKO DROMOLOGIO THN EBDOMADA, ME ANESH SE OLOYS TOYS TOMEIS (FORTWEKFORTWSH-XARTOYRES-MAZEMATA PLOIOY)!

----------


## MYTILENE

Περισσότερα στοιχεία για το πλοίο έχουμε?Δρομολόγια,λιμάνια κλπ

----------


## ndimitr93

> Περισσότερα στοιχεία για το πλοίο έχουμε?Δρομολόγια,λιμάνια κλπ


Κόρινθος-Αγκώνα και Κόρινθος Porto Marghera........

----------


## MYTILENE

> Κόρινθος-Αγκώνα και Κόρινθος Porto Marghera........


 Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Apostolos

Ήρθε με τα χιόνια ως Seahawk και μας έγινε Φίλιππος στο Μώλο ΔΕΗ...
Μακρύς αδελφός του Αρχάγγελου με κοινά σημεία το προηγούμενο όνομα και την ίδια προηγούμενη εταιρία...

seahawk1.jpg

filippos.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ο ΣΥΝΟΝΩΜΑΤΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sea world

> Κόρινθος-Αγκώνα και Κόρινθος Porto Marghera........


KORIN8OS - AGKONA KANEI MONO TO PLOIO!
P. MARGHERA EXOUME MONO TA HELLENIC MASTER & HELLENIC VOYAGER :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> KORIN8OS - AGKONA KANEI MONO TO PLOIO!
> P. MARGHERA EXOUME MONO TA HELLENIC MASTER & HELLENIC VOYAGER


Είπα και Μαργκέρα γιατί το είχα δει προορισμό του πλοίου στο αις....οκ, δεκτό!! :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## sea world

> Είπα και Μαργκέρα γιατί το είχα δει προορισμό του πλοίου στο αις....οκ, δεκτό!!


OK! ISWS NA EIXE KANEI KAPOIO EKTAKTO, ALLA GENIKA APO KORIN8O MONO AYTA TA 2 POU PROEIPA-TWRA-EKTELOUN TO DROMOLOGIO!

----------


## Trakman

Ένα ακόμη ro ro που συνδέει την Κόρινθο με την Ιταλία.
Ανκόνα, 6/8/09.

----------


## mary22

Ο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ κάνει το δρομολόγια Κόρινθος-Αncona!
Φεύγει απο εδώ κάθε τρίτη και νομίζω κάθε Σάββατο άπό την Ιταλία..
Το πλήρωμα δεν ξέρω αν είναι ευτυχισμένο πάντως σίγουρα είναι πολύ καλοι άνθρωποι!  :Smile: 
Με έχει πάρει πολλές φορές μαζί του ο πατέρας μου(η εταιρεία που δουλεύει (πρακτορευει το πλοίο!) και μ αρεσει πάρα πολύ να είμαι εκεί όταν φορτώνει  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

Αυτό δεν ήταν που πήγε να βουλιάξει επί ΣΑΟΣ? ( σαν Αγ. Ευστάθιος )

----------


## Apostolos

Γιώργο θα σε δείρω!!! Εχει καμιά σχέση το Νορβηγικό με το Ιταλικο???

----------


## dokimakos21

ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ-Εν πλω στην Ανδριατικη ...!
Για ολους τους λατρες αυτων των σκαριων...!!
P3270120.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!  :Very Happy: 

Εάν δε ζητώ πολλά, μπορείς να μου πεις σε παρακαλώ πού το συνάντησες περίπου και την ώρα;  :Wink: 




> ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ-Εν πλω στην Ανδριατικη ...!
> Για ολους τους λατρες αυτων των σκαριων...!!
> P3270120.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Αυτο αναχωρισε απο την Ανκονα γυρω στις 13:30 και το περασαμε στο δρομο με το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ ΧΙ στις 7:20 ....
Ελπιζω να σε βοη8ησα...!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Very Happy: 




> Αυτο αναχωρισε απο την Ανκονα γυρω στις 13:30 και το περασαμε στο δρομο με το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ ΧΙ στις 7:20 ....
> Ελπιζω να σε βοη8ησα...!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ-Στην Ανδριατικη*
*Για τον φιλο Appia...!*
P3270112.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ  :Very Happy: 
Πολύ περιποιημένο το έχουνε!

Το άλλο ρο-ρο της εταιρείας, εξακολουθεί να πηγαίνει Τεργέστη;




> *ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ-Στην Ανδριατικη*
> *Για τον φιλο Appia...!*
> P3270112.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Ναι φιλε μου...!!Τεργεστη-Αλβανια και Τεργεστη-Σλοβενια ...!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ ξανά!




> Ναι φιλε μου...!!Τεργεστη-Αλβανια και Τεργεστη-Σλοβενια ...!

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ* στο λιμάνι της Κορίνθου στις 20/07/2010. Χαρισμένες σε Appia_1978, dokimakos21, Apostolos και όλους τους φίλους αυτών των πλοίων.:mrgreen: 

FILIPPOS 01 20-07-2010.jpg

FILIPPOS 02 20-07-2010.jpg

FILIPPOS 03 20-07-2010.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Είτε έχουμε καιρό να ασχοληθούμε με το Φίλιππιος είτε έχουν χαθεί τα τελευταία ποστ .
Ποιος θα μας δώσει πληροφορίες από το 2010 και μετά;

----------


## Rocinante

Μιά χαρά είναι  :Fat: 
Συνδέει την Τεργέστη και το Κόπερ με την Αλβανία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν και αυτή είναι απο το 2010, ας το δούμε όταν το είχα δει στην Κόρινθο.

FILIPPOS 04 20-07-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ένα πολύ όμορφο ρο-ρο που συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει χωρίς διάλειμμα  :Smile:

----------


## despo

Μας αποχαιρετά και αυτό - Αυτή τη στιγμή ανοιχτά της Ζακύνθου με αναγραφόμενο ... μακάβριο προορισμό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού έκανε το γύρο της Πελοποννήσου, τώρα είναι ΝΔ απο τα Ψαρά. Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα, έχουμε πλέον χάσει το λογαριασμό, πόσα πλοία έφυγαν και κανένα δεν ήλθε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tα τελευταία χρόνια πριν την κρίση είχαμε σημαντική αύξηση στα ελληνικά/ελληνόκτητα ρο-ρό κ τώρα κοιτάξτε τι απομένει... :Uncomfortableness: .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

02.jpg

Στο Πέραμα, τον Αύγουστο 2009.

01.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφο είναι ... ήταν ...

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Όμορφο είναι ... ήταν ...


Ήταν... λίγα από τα αδέρφια του έμειναν....

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μια που το νορβηγικό αυτό σκαρί δεν βρίσκεται πια στη ζωή, ας μεταφέρουν οι υπεύθυνοι το θέμα του στην ενότητα των ιστορικών πλοίων. 

_Καλή Ανάπαυση Φίλιππε......!_

----------


## pantelis2009

FILIPPOS δεμένο στην Κόρινθο στις 20-07-2010. 

FILIPPOS 05 20-07-2010.jpg

----------

